# *OFFICIAL BOLT ON MODS THREAD*



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

Ok so im my quest to rid the 2.0 forum of a new kid poppin up every other day askin what he can do to his 2.0h so slow, to make it faster within a certan budget.







Hopefully if this gets posted on enough it might just get a lil *STICKY* 
*You can ask ANYONE on the forums.. FIRST thing on your priority list should be** ROUTINE MAINTENANCE! keep your Oil changed, Spark plugs and Wires new, Tires inflated ect... keeping your car running right is key to keeping it alive so you can get the most out of your upgrades..*
As promised... ill start off, please post up any other company/ add on i may have missed and they will be added to the list. thanks guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









*$0 - $200 range:*








Go to your local parts store, $35 or more depending on how bad you get raped. find a K&N Drop in filter put it in your airbox. and while your there. drill a couple 1/2" holes in the bottom of it for that extra intake sound that everyone loves.
If your a little more daring and you know what your lookin at inside an engine bay. pep boys and autozone sell a typical cone air filter for about the same price. you can remove your airbox and place the cone filter on the end of your MAF housing.
Now for the after market parts...
There are *tons* of options you can go through for your sluggish little 2.0.
*Intakes:*
Euro Sport makes a nice Cold Air Intake for mk3 mk4 and the mk5 2.0t for about *$200.*
 Neuspeed also makes a nice CAI for *$240.*
AutoTech offers one for *$200* plus shipping
 ABD Racing offers a Cold Air setup for *$190* and a " Big Bore" intake for *$164* (these are *NOT* C.A.R.B. legal in the us) and also require you to modify your factory intake hose to make it work.
 QMR Motor sports out of Canada sells an AEM CAI For *$270.* (Canadian dollars)
Ractive makes a great short ram intake, *$90* CDN...

Although these next bolt ons don't "ADD" hp to your engine. they will help it get to the ground better and make your VW more enjoyable to drive. 
Black Forest Industries makes polly dog bone inserts in stage 1 (recommended) and stage 2. you can either buy the inserts and put them in yourself. *$25* - Stage 1, *$29* - Stage 2. Or you can buy the pre assembled dog bones. *$79* - Stage 1, *$89* - Stage 2. They also offer transmission mounts with the same polly material as the dog bones. I recommend ordering the pre assembled mounts as they are ALOT easier to install. *$135* - Stage 1, *$145* - Stage 2.
You can also pick up from them a 5 Speed short throw shifter for *$45*.
Diesel Geek ofers a very well placed/made skid plate for the underside of your car.  A MUST FOR LOWERED VEHICLES! *$275*
*Light weight add on's: *
Euro Sport Crank Pulley you can pick up one of these from Euro Sport for *$160*
 Diesel Geek also makes a *one of a kind* short shifter for the mk3 and mk4 cars. (link to mk4) *$195* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

*$200 - $500 range*









*Chips:*
Upsolute offers a variety of different chips to suit your needs. they come in 3 different classes Standard - *$350* Gold - *$499* and Platinum - *$699*
Giac is a very good chip company with a credible past. *Prices per vehicle.*
Techtonics Tuning probably the most widely talked about chip company on the vortex. *Prices per vehicle.* 
Autotech makes a nice "Q-chip" as they call it. *$200 - $300*
Neuspeed also makes a chip for the 2.0 8v *$300*

*Exhaust: *
There are so many dam versions/ companys that make exhaust for our car's that i dont even wanna get into the *extensive* list's. But mainly what you should be shooting for is a non aluminized (probably polished stainless or another type of non rusting metal) 2.5"system. 3" really is over kill unless you are running high boost, and you don't get good back pressure from something that big. Prices vary per application and which supplier you choose. So in order to not mislead anyone i will not post prices for this section
Here are a *FEW* company's that ive found:
 Stratmospehere sells Milltek exhaust. I currently am running the non resonated version of this cat back on my car and could not be happier. The tone is superb with little drone and i DEF felt the added power. All components are very well made and have small tags with serial numbers on them welded to each piece so you know its authentic.
 AP Tuning sells APR cat backs and the ever popular GHL products. They seem to have decent price's on their products and reasonable shipping.
 Eurosport makes 2 versions of their exhaust. The exposed tips for those who have the cutout on their rear bumpers. And the hidden tip for people who dont. Or if you just want a cleaner look but still want a performance exhaust you can go to your local dealership and switch out the rear bumpers for a non exposed one.
 Neuspeed always offers great products. They have an exhaust with exposed tips for those who do not have a cutout, as an alternative to getting a new rear bumper.
 Techtonics Tuning offers a nicely made exhaust with a Borla muffler. Its a bit on the pricey side but thats what you get when you want top name brand equipment..
As stated above this list could consume half a mile if i were to go and list all the different styles and company's. look around everyone has a system they like, see what fits your needs and what you think looks the best.
*$500 + Range:*















*Drive train parts:*
 NGP offers the Peloquin limited slip differential for the 020, 02A, 02J, 02C and 02K transmissions for * $875 - $975* depending on application. They also offer the Peloquin bolt kit for your already existing differential for *$32 to $100*.
 Auto Tech offers a complete clutch and flyweel package from sachs. i picked up my stage 2 for *$750*. prices range from *$400 - $1,200*

* Other Performance parts company's*
 NGP is a great site. they have * TONS!* of things to offer for your VW. Everything you can think of from fully built blocks, to stand alone ecu's to even the small stuff like drop in filters. Def a site worth spending more than a few min on.
MJM Auto Haus
ECS Tuning
Performance Cafe
TM Tuning
WRD or Water cooled Racing Development 
All of which offer a wide variety of either OEM replacement parts or performance parts for your happy little VW.

*A compiled list of DIY's compliments of ac_morris:*
Installing a Camshaft By Dan Reed
Changing the cambelt on a 2.0
Installing a Chip
Replacing Snapped Dipstick Mount 
Checking your MAF is ok
Clutch and flywheel removal
Drilling your airbox
Full Tranny Change
VW Cutting out??Oil Light on??
Changing gearbox oil
PCV modifications
manifold polishing
throttle body porting
Oil change
replacing the oil pump
Changing Fuel Filter
Porting Cylinder head
Cleaning ISV
Draining Coolant
2.0L Basic Tuning Guide
Throttle body alignment
Wet carpets 2
Diff/Welded Diffs/Shimmed  
mkIV intake manifold swap on a mkIII compliments of midwestjetta
All links should take you to the desired section of the website. they are not all just generic store fronts. If some do not work please inform me and ill do what i can to get them working.
*TO be Continued....... *









More Parts More Power More Fun!











_Modified by SLVR SLUG at 7:11 PM 2-16-2008_


----------



## ghoastoflyle (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: *OFFICIAL BOLT ON MODS THREAD* (BlUnT MeKaNiX)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif awesome


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: *OFFICIAL BOLT ON MODS THREAD* (BlUnT MeKaNiX)*

don't forget:
the best money spent on making you go faster is to perform any routine/skipped routine maintenance and making sure the car runs properly, first.
In your under 200 comes tt camshafts (although with new lifters it's slightly over).


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

Good luck with this thread. I tried doing a couple "OFFICIAL BLAH BLAH BLAH" threads and they just dont work. Morons post stupid questions in them, advertisers make posts hocking thier wares in them, you need to constantly bump the thread to keep it up top....not worth it. Besides, this post is completely irrelevant if members realized there is a button up top that is the doorway to all the answers big and small.
To add....
Anyone that actually spends more than $40 on an intake for their 2.0 is a complete ****ing moron. $240 for a NS intake? Wow...a filter and a bent piece of metal.










_Modified by tdogg74 at 8:11 AM 12-17-2007_


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: (tdogg74)*

Who decides whether this sh*t is official or what?








Kind of lame if a few people take what "they" have done and call it official...
might stop one from thinking outside of the box or looking at different means of taking it to the next level.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_morons post stupid questions in them

example 1:

_Quote, originally posted by *billyVR6* »_Who decides whether this sh*t is official or what?


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

That is a more legit question than most of the BS that gets asked in this forum...
Yep, I guess I am the moron because I actually speak out on things where others just tuck tails and bow to those who want to run these forums as if they were their own. Get f*cking real.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (billyVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billyVR6* »_That is a more legit question than most of the BS that gets asked in this forum...
Yep, I guess I am the moron because I actually speak out on things where others just tuck tails and bow to those who want to run these forums as if they were their own. Get f*cking real.








hey i was jus cracking a joke...need my monday laughs relax bro!


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

Well, how one can comprehend something in type with no sign of kidding around can make for interesting conversation. There is no body language, tone, etc., etc., to base determine a joke or not.
There are those in this forum more that any other forum I frequesnt that are very pretentious...
so, you can see why one might jump to defense initially.
I'll take it back. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Here is another beer.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (billyVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billyVR6* »_Well, how one can comprehend something in type with no sign of kidding around can make for interesting conversation. There is no body language, tone, etc., etc., to base determine a joke or not.
There are those in this forum more that any other forum I frequesnt that are very pretentious...
so, you can see why one might jump to defense initially.
I'll take it back. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Here is another beer.








yea you right....i sowwwwy







and plz no more beer..not after this weekend....


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

And dont EVER quote me to make fun of someone again. 
Ok, maybe against n00bs, but not against one of the good guys.


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: (billyVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billyVR6* »_bow to those who want to run these forums as if they were their own. 

We try to keep that to a minimum in here.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_And dont EVER quote me to make fun of someone again. 
Ok, maybe against n00bs, but not against one of the good guys.
awww ereone h8s me now














now i iz sad panda


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: (WolfGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfGTI* »_ We try to keep that to a minimum in here.









Mendra, got the word a few days ago, congrats to you and your wife on the baby.
That's a nice little holiday bonus. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Hope all went well, and is well....


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (billyVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billyVR6* »_
Mendra, got the word a few days ago, congrats to you and your wife on the baby.
That's a nice little holiday bonus. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Hope all went well, and is well....

Yea, congrats.
Good thing you got your car done before ALL the "car money" no longer exists! lmao
(I laugh because this very thing happened to me 9 months ago when Jack was born.)


----------



## Pitsy (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: *OFFICIAL BOLT ON MODS THREAD* (BlUnT MeKaNiX)*

I think this thread is a good idea. It might be a very good place to emphasize routine maintenance and vehicle safety as a prerequisite to go-faster mods. To that end, may I add:
Good tires properly inflated.
Solid brake system.
Mirrors adjusted for the driver.
Safe place to drive.
Driving skills at least as good as the car requires.
Fire extinguisher, first-aid kit.
Good insurance.


----------



## yettaIII (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: (tdogg74)*

yeah, and if your smart enough to put a CAI on, you can probably expect one of these

























_Modified by yettaIII at 1:38 PM 12-17-2007_


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (yettaIII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yettaIII* »_yeah, and if your smart enough to put a CAI on, you can probably expect one of these
























_Modified by yettaIII at 1:38 PM 12-17-2007_


if you drive through a lake first









** mods for 0-$200 range

your still 2500$ shy of a turbo kit


----------



## yettaIII (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: (redzone98)*

funny thing is, i drove thru a puddle that was about 3.5 inches deep, my cars dropped 2" in the front too so that didn't help. true story


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (yettaIII)*

I like how someone tries to help keep the forum progressive by cutting down on the 5-10 threads on page 1 about how to get more power cheap and everyone flames the **** out of him.


----------



## DVLAX (Dec 8, 2007)

the transformation of the 2L forum into the MK3/4 forum is complete


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_I like how someone tries to help keep the forum progressive by cutting down on the 5-10 threads on page 1 about how to get more power cheap and everyone flames the SHIZ out of him.









thank you JEFF!!


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: *OFFICIAL BOLT ON MODS THREAD* (pwnt by pat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pwnt by pat* »_don't forget:
the best money spent on making you go faster is to perform any routine/skipped routine maintenance and making sure the car runs properly, first.
In your under 200 comes tt camshafts (although with new lifters it's slightly over).

the list is not done yet... but i wouldn't consider a cam a "bolt on" cuz its not something everyone can do. as to where intake.s and other such things are... but thank you for the input


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: *OFFICIAL BOLT ON MODS THREAD* (BlUnT MeKaNiX)*

my bad - missed bolt on. I thought you were putting together a general price list/sheet


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: *OFFICIAL BOLT ON MODS THREAD* (pwnt by pat)*

if there's an easier car to put a cam in, I haven't found it.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: *OFFICIAL BOLT ON MODS THREAD* (BlUnT MeKaNiX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlUnT MeKaNiX* »_
the list is not done yet... but i wouldn't consider a cam a "bolt on" cuz its not something everyone can do. as to where intake.s and other such things are... but thank you for the input

Putting a cam in an ABA is one of the easiest things to do.







No harder than taking apart your stock intake and putting in an intake system. Or doing a chip. And how many people do you know that changed their own exhaust...thats a bolt on, right?
Bolt-ons consist of the following parts for this engine...
Chip
Exhaust (header, cat, cat-back)
Camshaft
Pulleys
Intake system
Intake manifold
MSD coil
Better wires
engine mounts
Stonger/lighter valve train components


----------



## oldschool86045 (Mar 22, 2005)

Ractive - great short ram intake, $90 CDN...
http://www.toucanindustries.com/
Chips
http://www.upsolute.com/
http://www.giacusa.com/
http://www.techtonicstuning.com/
http://www.autotech.com/
http://www.neuspeed.com/
http://ecstuning.com/
http://performance-cafe.com/
http://tmtuning.com/


_Modified by oldschool86045 at 6:11 PM 12-17-2007_


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (oldschool86045)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oldschool86045* »_Ractive - great short ram intake, $90 CDN...


* puts hands together and makes bad asin accent* awwww tank u veddy veddy much! you many helpful! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ac_morris (Sep 6, 2006)

ill tell you what could be even better for this thread...
something like this..
Bolt on...
link for where to get it...
diy guide...
happy days








i have tonnes of guides that might help us...
*Engine*
Installing a Camshaft By Dan Reed
Changing the cambelt on a 2.0
Installing a Chip
Replacing Snapped Dipstick Mount 
Checking your MAF is ok
Clutch and flywheel removal
Drilling your airbox
Full Tranny Change
VW Cutting out??Oil Light on??
Changing gearbox oil
PCV modifications
manifold polishing
throttle body porting
Oil change
replacing the oil pump
Changing Fuel Filter
Porting Cylinder head
Cleaning ISV
Draining Coolant
2.0L Basic Tuning Guide
Throttle body alignment
Wet carpets 2
Diff/Welded Diffs/Shimmed 



_Modified by ac_morris at 9:21 PM 12-17-2007_


----------



## crillforreal (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_
Anyone that actually spends more than $40 on an intake for their 2.0 is a complete ****ing moron.


Cant say i disagree, but hey- to each his own. I prefer $9.99 dryer hose from Home Depot. FTW.


----------



## q_ball2 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: (crillforreal)*

is it hard to replace engine/transmission mounts?


----------



## rychas1 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (q_ball2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *q_ball2* »_is it hard to replace engine/transmission mounts?

cake.


----------



## Pitsy (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: (rychas1)*

cake seconded. I had VF mounts all around before my car was destroyed and it was buzzy as hell. I don't know if it went faster, but it sure made my passengers nervous.


----------



## jerrymic (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Pitsy)*

if you're cheap like me, hockey pucks work pretty well in place of our spongy oem mounts... course pucks get no love on the 'tex and shortly someone will throw a rock at me for mentioning them


_Modified by jerrymic at 3:28 PM 12-21-2007_


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: (jerrymic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jerrymic* »_if you're cheap like me, hockey pucks work pretty well in place of our spongy oem mounts... course pucks get no love on the 'tex and shortly someone will throw a rock at me for mentioning them

_Modified by jerrymic at 3:28 PM 12-21-2007_


I've been rocking pucks in my front mount for over a year... best 3$ I've spent in 'mods' ever

all horse **** aside, as far as basic mods,
1. "intake" - whatever u wanna do as long as its not the stock airbox, and u have a heatshield on it.
2. exhaust - TT cat back, dun
3. cam, TT260, for obd2 people, 268 for obd1
4. chip to make it all work happy together, TT again
-----
5. header
6. high-flow cat
7. lightweight flywheel, pullies
of corse, proper maintenance, and driver competence are 1st on the list of mods, and dont forget about weight loss both driver and car


_Modified by redzone98 at 8:28 PM 12-22-2007_


_Modified by redzone98 at 8:31 PM 12-22-2007_


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

*Bump* original post has been updated..


----------



## yettaIII (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: (BlUnT MeKaNiX)*

bump, you should also do a "mods with a dremel" such as gasket matching, porting/polishing head, and boring out the TB., i know theres plenty of DIY's on here, but for the noobs that never used the search button. just a suggestion


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

ill take that into consideration... thanks


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

Bump for another update to original


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

Bump just cuz i want to


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

bump bitty bump bump


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

ttt


----------



## SilverTurboRidin (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow dan....looks like it took less time to write this than for your car to get down the 1/4


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

justin u can lick my nutz. just cuz your car came wit a turbo from the factory dont mean its fast.... just faster than mine


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (BlUnT MeKaNiX)*

one of my cars came turbo from the factory, and it wasn't fast at all... until I cranked the wastegate actuator...


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

so your giving away free parts. are u giving away free cars too ?


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (BlUnT MeKaNiX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlUnT MeKaNiX* »_so your giving away free parts. are u giving away free cars too ?


81 4-door rabbit with a 16V... come get it... only has 86K on the ticker!


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

thats almost tempting...


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (BlUnT MeKaNiX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlUnT MeKaNiX* »_thats almost tempting...


Almost?! it's a wicked car... been a racecar most of it's life... even has a set of drag tires with it.


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

man if i had the $$ id fly out there n drive it home.


----------



## SilverTurboRidin (Jan 2, 2008)

if we can only make the neon as fast as the eclipse was...

Good write up though.


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

thanky thanky. yeah dude that car made my cheeks flap with the windows closed


----------



## mavx (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: (jerrymic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jerrymic* »_if you're cheap like me, hockey pucks work pretty well in place of our spongy oem mounts... course pucks get no love on the 'tex and shortly someone will throw a rock at me for mentioning them

_Modified by jerrymic at 3:28 PM 12-21-2007_

diy? more info.


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (mavx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mavx* »_
diy? more info.

 please dont " rig" your car. go to black forrest as stated in the original post and buy the stage 2 mounts. same effect. looks alot better.


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## passatboy02 (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: (BlUnT MeKaNiX)*

Dan? and Toner? on VWvortex?


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

Sup miller. check out my sig. click on the euro gtg thread.


----------



## mavx (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: (BlUnT MeKaNiX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlUnT MeKaNiX* »_ please dont " rig" your car. go to black forrest as stated in the original post and buy the stage 2 mounts. same effect. looks alot better.

meh, im cheap.


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

than id shoot the person who posted that up an im.


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

morning bump


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

bump


----------



## jerrymic (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (mavx)*

yeah you can im me... told ya pucks get no love on the 'tex! But its usually by folks who have no experience with them... 
bump for Blunt


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (BlUnT MeKaNiX)*

bumpin


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (BlUnT MeKaNiX)*

i use pucks on my car jack ...


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

bump


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jg022 (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: (BlUnT MeKaNiX)*

bump + i need it tracked


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

tanky for de bump


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

bump biddy bump biddy bump bump bump.....


----------



## ac_morris (Sep 6, 2006)

can i just ask which mount people are running with a puck? the front or rear?


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

bump


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

bump dat ish yo!


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Probot (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: (SLVR SLUG)*

this is a great write up. im new to VW and this helped with some questions that i had.
good job and thanks dude


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

no problem bro.


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

bump...


----------



## autodubbin98 (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: (SLVR SLUG)*

nice thread dan. i like.


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

tanky tanky.


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (SLVR SLUG)*

ask the moderator in an IM to put it in the DIY
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## autodubbin98 (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: (tiggo)*

is the bbm mustang throttle body conversion considered bolt on? or is that flange welded on the the mani?


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

im pretty sure the flange is welded onto the SRI manifold. but i could be wrong.


----------



## jerrymic (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (SLVR SLUG)*

pointless bump, since this thread was just active... but bump for kicks


_Modified by jerrymic at 4:02 PM 2-8-2008_


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

thanks.


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (tiggo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tiggo* »_ask the moderator in an IM to put it in the DIY
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 um im not to sure as to whom the mods are.. could u ask one for me? or id do it myself if u could tell me who would most likely put it there for me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## autodubbin98 (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: (SLVR SLUG)*

doesnt have to be a sri


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

well do it up jimmerz. every lil bit can help your case.


----------



## Larsmiller08 (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: *OFFICIAL BOLT ON MODS THREAD* (SLVR SLUG)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
this post is pretty much about me


----------



## Brass Monkey013 (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: *OFFICIAL BOLT ON MODS THREAD* (SLVR SLUG)*

bump
thanks for allocating all that info in one place http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

yep . BUMP


----------



## For-the-luv-of-VW (May 1, 2007)

*Re: (redzone98)*

_(Ok so im my quest to rid the 2.0 forum of a new kid poppin up every other day askin what he can do to his 2.0h so slow)_
This is a great post and a good idea but......
*New Kids dont read before asking questions.








Nor do they use the search engine.*







x2


----------



## LangsamKafer (Jul 17, 2001)

Added to the top of the DIY/FAQ thread.


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

sweet


----------



## autodubbin98 (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: (SLVR SLUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLVR SLUG* »_sweet

indeed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ghoastoflyle (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: (LangsamKafer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LangsamKafer* »_Added to the top of the DIY/FAQ thread.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

lok i dont have to sit here and bump it no more.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

Maybe it should have been named the official MKIV thread. For instance, look at the Chip section..those are all for MKIVs. MKIII chips cost half that. 
Just sayin.


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

good point. but if someone reads that and goes and checks it out for them selves they will be pleased to see that they cost less money. the only reason i did it that way was because i have a mk4. so i was just looking at pages on my bookmark list.


----------



## D-Sims (Feb 12, 2008)

Ok I think you for got to talk about the NGP racing online store... http://www.ngpracing.com
They have tons of parts listed by car and engine type. You can also buy packages that are set up by stage.
All together a good post. Thanks


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (D-Sims)*

good to know ill be sure to add it to the list. thanks


----------



## SLVR SLUG (Dec 10, 2006)

OP has been updated.. and i believe it's a lil easier to read now.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (SLVR SLUG)*

It's time to bump this up! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I think you need to add to the list:
- Neuspeed Supercharger
- Kinetic Turbo Kit
- Link to USRT for valvetrain parts and SRIs: http://usrallyteam.com/
- Link to the huge Neuspeed Supercharger thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=194518


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

We need to keep this on page 1. People still ask the questions.
Oh and SLVR SLUG, get Unitronic on that chip list








300-350$


----------



## DisCreation (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: (billyVR6)*

i love how angry ppl get on something so stupid, this guy just tried to put out some suggestions and everyone is getting all but hurt over some little word ha


----------



## chettync85 (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (For-the-luv-of-VW)*

noobs like myself do a lil reading b4 askin questions redzone!
i am new to VW tho, I just basically had my cuz wrap my crownvic around a tree now i look at this 'new' 98' golf in my driveway and like it 10x better...
but yeah, i don't even know where to start with this 2.0, i suppose routine maintenance would be first order...
a few vacuum hoses are def lookin shot, how much would that effect operation on this 2.0, any comments?

good stuff tho on this post, learnin alot


----------



## zzman916 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: (ac_morris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ac_morris* »_can i just ask which mount people are running with a puck? the front or rear?

Yea.....Although i'm pretty sure its the tranny mount


----------



## CRISTON07 (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: *OFFICIAL BOLT ON MODS THREAD* (SLVR SLUG)*

Wat about a MKIV BBW motor? I have a magnaflow cat-back, 256 sport cam, denso spark plugs and wires, adjustable cam gear, power pullies, and cold air intake by AEM and a p-chip by neuspeed. U think anything else could be done?


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

Bigger cam. Lightweight valve train. Short runner intake manifold. Lightweight flywheel.


----------



## npung09 (Dec 4, 2008)

I learned so much from this my head may explode! Great guide


----------



## archangel_jx (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: *OFFICIAL BOLT ON MODS THREAD* (SLVR SLUG)*

"If your a little more daring and you know what your lookin at inside an engine bay. pep boys and autozone sell a typical cone air filter for about the same price. you can remove your airbox and place the cone filter on the end of your MAF housing."
drill a couple holes in what? the airbox or the filter?


----------



## Mr. Friday (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: *OFFICIAL BOLT ON MODS THREAD* (archangel_jx)*

"drill a couple holes in what? the airbox or the filter?"
if you put 1/2" holes in the filter, it kind of defeats the purpose of the filter... 
might as well spend a couple bucks on a cone filter.


----------



## Golf2quick0 (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: *OFFICIAL BOLT ON MODS THREAD* (CRISTON07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CRISTON07* »_Wat about a MKIV BBW motor? I have a magnaflow cat-back, 256 sport cam, denso spark plugs and wires, adjustable cam gear, power pullies, and cold air intake by AEM and a p-chip by neuspeed. U think anything else could be done?

If you've done that much, you've about reached the top of the "bolt on mods" ladder. You could see if a header is available for you car, but that's probably all you've got left. Looks like it's time to either leave it be or get inside and see all that can be done there. There's plenty.


----------



## archangel_jx (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: *OFFICIAL BOLT ON MODS THREAD* (SLVR SLUG)*

amazing bump!


----------



## archangel_jx (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: *OFFICIAL BOLT ON MODS THREAD* (SLVR SLUG)*

bump


----------



## gooseybabby (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: (tdogg74)*

do you think you could show the intake you made? and post the parts you used? that is if you didnt just stick a cone filter on the end of the maf housing.


----------



## Water Boy (Dec 14, 2007)

Had a read and there is some good info here. 

Im sure ill be having many questions soon as im planing an ABA conversion on my Mk3 (First is Australia)


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

I got one with what I would call every bolt on available OBD1 if there is something I missed let me know so I can try it out:beer:










AT 270 cam
MK4 lifters
AT adjustable camgear
AT lightweight IM shaft gear
AT chip OBD1
New south power gasket
EuroSport 8mm spark plug wires
EuroSport CAI refit from my mk2
AEG tubular manifold ceramic painted with header wrap
TT duel race downpipe non cat ceramic coated heat retention
TT 2-1/4 SS with borla
Eurospec lightened flywheel


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

haha just realized this was years old :beer:


----------



## Vdub2sLow (Oct 3, 2010)

*2.0L Basic Tuning Guide*

2.0L Basic Tuning Guide Link not working.


----------



## VEEDUBB 2.0 (May 4, 2012)

*down pipe*

so i was lookig at this what do you think about this for the 2.0 8v setyup have you heard anything

for the down pipe 


http://www.urotuning.com/shop/techtonics-dual-downpipe-p-1454.html

feedback please
:what:


----------



## 99MK3VDUB (Dec 2, 2010)

AMAZING THREAD THANKS !!!! :laugh: 

Some links don't work any longer but MORE than enough to get what you need done !! 

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 2003 golfer (Sep 25, 2007)

I really wish that the "Porting Cylinder Head" Link worked... Anyone else have a link that will describe the best way to go about it?


----------

